# Ein schönes Keying Plugin für Premiere ähnlich dem von AfterEffects



## Marius Heil (30. Januar 2006)

Hi,

ich hätte für Premiere gerne ein klitzekleines schönes, gutes Plugin, das so ähnlich ist wie das in After Effects.
Da ich nicht den besten Grenscreen habe, gibts immer ein paar Probleme mit dem entfernen und es entstehen grüne Ränder.
Mit After Effects hab ich das fast komplett wegbekommen, aber den Chroma Keyer in Premiere find ich nicht gut.
Es wird ein kleiner Film für die Schule, naja,... klein, es wird mit 3D Effekten usw gearbeitet 
Ich hätte da wenn möglich schon gerne ein recht professionelles Ergebniss, da teilweise 5 Layer übereinanderliegen, da wir nur 2 Schauspieler für mehre Figuren sind.
Es wäre auch unschön, wenn von den Characteren als kleine Teile fehlen, das sollte aber denk ich gehen.

Ich hoffe, es hat jemand ne Idee.


Danke schonmal,

Marius
----
Ach ja, komplett vergessen, ich will das Plugin für Premiere, da ich es reichlich umständlich finde immer das ganze Zeugs von Premiere anch After Effects rüberzuschieben, weiß nicht, wei sich Adobe das gedacht hat, ehrlich gesagt hätts mir besser gefallen das alles in einem Programm zu haben anstatt, dass sie in Premiere nen minderwertigen Keyer reinmachen,....


Marius


----------



## chmee (30. Januar 2006)

Musst mal nachschauen ob Ultimatte oder Primatte auch für Premiere erhältlich sind.
--> TEUER !! <-- unsinnige Ausgabe für so'n kleines Projekt

mfg chmee


----------



## Marius Heil (31. Januar 2006)

mhhh, wie ist das denn gedacht mit After Effects und Premiere?
Da muss es doch ne bessere Lösung geben als alles hin und herzuschieben,...
Ich schau mal, was ich da mache, weil es ist zwar nur ein kleineres Projekt, allerdings mag ich schon eine schöne Qualität erreichen, sieht einfach schöner aus.


Marius


----------



## axn (31. Januar 2006)

Ist dir vielleicht klar, ich sags nochmal für die fleißigen die-Suchfunktion-Nutzenden, -  Premiere-Projekte lassen sich direkt in AFX importieren, Umwege über Exports oder QT-Reference sind nicht nötig.


----------



## moviemaster (10. Februar 2006)

Umgekehrt geht das übrigend auch. AFX-Kompositionen in Premiere importieren, bzw. einfach Copy & Paste.


----------



## chmee (10. Februar 2006)

Hey AXN, hast Du das gehört  AFX per Copy/Paste nach Premiere 

mfg chmee


----------



## axn (10. Februar 2006)

Ich versuchs gleich nochmal... das kann doch nicht wahr sein...
Hab aber gerade ein anderes Problem. Mache einen neuen Beitrag auf...

mfg

axn


----------



## axn (11. Februar 2006)

So, will ja nicht klugschei*en, machs aber trotzdem. 

Wenn ich versuche ein AFX-Projekt in Premiere zu importieren, kommt die Meldung, dass der Import fehl geschlagen ist. Habe es mit einem Projekt mit nur einer Farbfläche versucht.

Vielleicht gehts ja mit frühen AFX-Versionen, als es noch keine 3D Unterstützung gab?
Bitte unter Angabe der Versionsnummer hier bescheid geben, wenn es bei jemandem funktioniert.

mfg

axn


----------



## meta_grafix (11. Februar 2006)

Moin,

AFX ->Premiere? Das ist perse nicht möglich! Das bringt mich auf eine Idee die ich Adobe verhöckern könnte. Ein Menüeintrag in AFX 'In Premiere weiter verarbeiten...', da wird die komplette Komposition schnell nach DV AVI Typ 2 gerendert und in Premiere importiert, Super, nur der Weg zurück!?  

Gruß


----------



## Marius Heil (11. Februar 2006)

Hi,

ich weiß wieso de3r Import bei mir nicht ging 
Ich hatte ne zu alte AfterEffectsversion als dass sie Premiere 7 Dateien importieren konnte.


Marius


----------



## chmee (11. Februar 2006)

Test 1:
Videodatei in AE6.5 mit mehreren Transparency-Keyframes aus der Timeline per
STRG+C/V in die PremierePro1.5 Timeline kopiert.  1A.
Test 2:
Mit zusätzlichem Effekt wird der Effekt in PremPro1.5 als Offline dargestellt.
( Effekt importieren ?  )
Test 3:
Scale(aproportional,Keys) und Position(Keys) hinzugefügt in AE, wieder rüberkopiert.
Alles Super !
Test 4:
Kopieren der AE-FX in den Premiere-PlugIns-Ordner. Alle Effekte die sauber angekommen
sind (Bei Start sichtbar), können in AE6.5 benutzt werden und per Copy/Paste nach
Premiere rübergeworfen werden. Gerade getestet; mit LumaKey ( in AE keyframed ) nach
PremierePro1.5 (C/V) kopiert.

Richtig ist, man kann keine AE Datei in PremPro importieren. 
Bitte in Prem-Hilfe nach Effekte/After Effects suchen !

Hoffe, Euch was Neues gezeigt zu haben.

mfg chmee


----------



## axn (11. Februar 2006)

Is ja 'n Ding. Hast du! Mir zumindest.


----------



## Marius Heil (12. Februar 2006)

Hey, vielen Dank, weiso ich nciht selbst auf die Idee gekommen bin einfach die Plugins in den Premiereordner zu kopieren 
Jetzt hab ich nen relativ schönen keyer in Premiere, ganz praktisch, ich experimentier zurzeit grad aus Spass mit Ultimatte AdvantEdge, ist aber irgendwie etwas komisch zu bedienen  Ich bekomm meist irgendein farbiges Bild als Output  Naja, etwas üben, wenn cnith, den AfterEffects Keyer nehmen.


Marius


----------

